# Do you think I should make a new redesign of my character?



## jacklevin123 (Nov 13, 2013)

This is Stormstein, a scary villain who wants to rule the world and destroy everything. 
He's also smart and very strong. He's a king of his home planet. He also had a tragic past. He's 8 feet tall. He's very muscular and a giant. He's angry. He's full-armoured with his helmet, mask, has red scary eyes, shoulder pads, knee pads and leg pads. His eyes can glow. He's incredibly dangerous and also the strongest warrior. 

This is the old classic costumes:


----------



## PiP (Nov 18, 2013)

His basic outline looks kinda of scary but I'm not sure about the colour combination. Do pinks and lilacy-purple represent scary? 

Not sure... so not being an expert I googled. I think when creating visual images of monsters, villains and the like, a basic understanding of colours, and what represents "scary" may help.

I consulted Mr Google "What colours represent scary?" and the search term "What Are the Scariest Colors?" I was surprised   by the results.

Hope this helps?

PiP


----------



## Skodt (Nov 18, 2013)

Reminds me of Master Shredder from the ninja turtles. :smile:


----------



## Gargh (Nov 18, 2013)

Maybe increase the red/black accents throughout the body armour as well?


----------



## InkwellMachine (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks a bit like a combination between Shredder and Galactacus. Neither of those villains are particularly "scary," so if that's the look you're going for you may want to the re-think your style choices.

Think on the practicality of the outfit. Why would he want to wear purple, skin-tight spandex? Not a color that strikes fear into the hearts of his enemies, I don't think. Also seems a bit weird that he should only wear very small amounts of armor in a few specific places (instead, per se, all over his body). Those shoulder pads and shin guards probably won't do that much to protect him.

All in all, he looks more like a hulking acrobat with a vaguely oriental mask than anything I'd ever be afraid of. If you'd like to make him a bit more terrible to behold, you could consider giving him a bit more serious (functional) attire. Real armor. A real weapon. Barbed pauldrons. That sort of stuff.


----------



## Greedy Coddar Desmort (Jan 19, 2014)

Try giving him a sort of crusader looking helm , see how that works out .


----------

